# 2011/2012 babies pic heavy **updated**



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Caliber- He is a lot longer but is is 20 degrees so he is hunched up a little








Nubian








Caliber and Nubian








Marsha








Jan








Cindy








Marsha, Jan, Cindy, and Jasmine; nice family photo.








SB








SB








JB this is where Joy makes him sleep








JB


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Awwww so cute!!! I love Nubian  And JB could not be any cuter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

So adorable...... thanks for sharing........ :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

They are sooo cute!! JB's coat looks so curly :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Caliber is REALLY thick!! Nice :thumb:

Awww those babies are so cute! I love the little "frosted" look to SB's ears and JB well I think he is my fave of all! He is just a doll!

Those little girls are perfectly cute! So will you be selling them? If so it won't be hard at all to sell that little red doeling-she will be a hot commodity. There are a bunch of goat people in our area who will fight like adults over cabbage patch kids for a nice, red doe :ROFL:

LOL re: where Joy makes JB sleep--where is in it the barn and why does she make his sleep in a certain area? That is cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Very cute  Cindy sure is a cute girl, I love her red color! Still think JB looks like a little Bandit with his markings!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

BBB-She makes him sleep in the corner of the stall with the wall to the right. wall behind and hay feeder to the left. That way she can stand or sleep in front and noone can get to him. She is sharing a stall with her dam who is the sweetest doe in the world and is the only de-horned doe we have. Joy beats up her own mom but still worry's she will hurt her baby. I do think we will sell 1 or 2 of the girls. I don't think we need all # from the same litter but it will not be until after the fair.

Candice-Right now Jan is my favorite and I am sure I could sell Cindy really fast for a decent price. If paintball would have been 100% on paper she would be 98.5% but of course he had no papers so these are just commercial kids.

Maggie- JB has almost wool like hair I am not a fan of it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Awww, what cute babies! I am so jealous, wish I had some little cuties running around. But they are darling, especially JB!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Danni JB is a beast. I need to get some more updated pictures of them all....Maybe this weekend I can. JB is not to far behind Caliber and Caliber is 4 weeks older. JB turned 2 weeks old today and doing really well. The triplets are doing good except Jan was limping earlier either Joy hit her or Jasmine tripped over her. I am sure she will be fine. SB has made a great turn around and is now running all around. If he keeps it up I will introduce him to the rest of the babies this weekend. I think Sky is tired of being in Isolation but I wanted SB to be able to run away if need be. Those does are not friendly to other kids at all. Joy is always picking on the triplets and Jasmine is always after JB.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

RPC you have some great lookers there! :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

I'm jealous yours will stand somewhat still for photos. Mine bounce off the walls so much i can't get any new photos of them.
Doesn't this cold snap we are getting suck!! I'm hoping my does don't kid tonight I'm worried about the babies if they do. The barn is pretty warm and the wind has gone away but it's still cold out there.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Yea Sherry I think we are being punished for the mild winter we have had so far. The good news is by Sunday we should be close to 40 again. The bottle babies are almost hopeless to get pictures of unless you hangout for atleast 30 minutes in the pen first then they get bored for 2 minutes and wonder away so you can get 3 pictures then they are back for another 30 minutes. The rest of them I just follow and take 100 pictures and do alot of sorting and deleting. Trust me I take a million pictures to get those. That's why I can load so many LOL

Nancy- Thank you I am more and more happy with JB every day. I told Taylor last year that after the fair this year we were going to sell Joy because she has horrible conformation. It is really hard to think about selling a doe that has put out kids that are a major improvement over her. Hope was champion 0-3 month doeling last year and this guy is looking really good. If he would hole still I would take front, side, and rear photos but fat chance with a 2 week old boy. He is really thick and has a pretty good twist on him. I knew I was going to be mad I sold Paintball but my body doesn't hurt as bad and I have less bruises without him.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

They are all so precious! I love the 1st one, the pure red one & the black/white. Very cute!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Karen the first one is supposed to be my new Jr. buck but he keeps getting diarrhea so I hope it all works out with him because I really like him and he comes from a good dam and sire.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

I hate this up and down temperature crap we are getting. I'm over it bring on Spring temperatures with less rain then last year! At least your bottle kids get bored for a minute or two. Faith wont leave you alone till you shut that door in her face to leave. She is such a goober. I can't take that many photos with my camera before the batteries die out in the cold.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2011/2012 babies pic heavy*

Well we finally have almost everyone named. C'arra still has not named Nubian but Taylor will be showing Joy's boy. Joy is her doe and Sky is Kerigan's doe so they both decided they were showing their own doe's kids. Taylor named JB, Bonequiqui (Bon a qwee qwee) James Tickle Giltrap. Kerigan named her's Storm.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it should be no surprise that I am adding more pictures to this since I take a lot of pictures. Taylor and Kerigan were out today and helpped me do some things around the farm and we got some pictures, weighed them all, and they named their wethers now we still need to get C'arra over here so she can name her wether which is Nubian and she gets first pick on the does. Well here are the pictures and weights

Caliber 22.10 pounds at 44 days Now remember he has been sick with the runs twice now and so don't mind his messy rear please.








Nubian 22.8 pounds at 39 days








Bonequiqui (Bon a Qwee Qwee) James tickle Giltrap (Joy's boy or JB); This is Taylors and she is 14 so I hope that helps when you wonder about the name. He is a beast he is 18.2 pounds at 16 days








Marsha 12.6 pounds at 11 days (white blaze on her face)
Jan 10.11 pounds at 11 days (solid red face, on Jasmine)
Cindy 7.8 pounds at 11 days (red doe)








Storm (Sky's boy or SB) this is Kerigan's wether he is 10.8 pounds at 10 days








Kerigan holding Storm








Taylor holding Bonequiqui James


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They all look great :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Maggie i am not as happy with Caliber but we will see how he grows.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He still has lot of time to grow. Is he feeling any better yet?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea he does not seem to be bothered at all. His stool is a light brown color and its soft but not runny.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

They look great! Glad they finally all have names. Cept for Nubian, though that name has grown on him I'm sure haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is already weird to call them Bonequiqui James and Storm. I call the one BJ because could you imagine trying to yell that hahaha. Nubian has had that name for 5 weeks now so I think it will be hard to name him something different lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are some cute kids Roger, great pics congrats.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute! I love Nubian and Cindy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think Caliber looks nice! I will have to weigh Ruger, but it wouldnt surprise me if he has passed him up!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

just weighed him....25 pounds so he's close!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Im I love with JB Thats a biggin... and Caliber is beautiful and very stout Loven them both


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Got2bkidding I love JB who actually is named Bonequiqui now that Taylor has given him a name, Kids you gotta love em. I am actually having a hard time trying to decide if I keep him a buck and maybe sell some does or to I band him and let Taylor show him? I have a discussion in the goat management section called have I lost my mind if you care to read about my problem. 

Sara I am glad to hear that even after getting sick twice Caliber is still pretty close to the size of Ruger.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumb: He seems thicker, while Ruger is just extremely long. He's still solid..but Caliber might be slightly wider


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is decently thick so that is a plus, I just am really hating bottle babies right now because he keeps getting sick LOL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ha yeah, we have been really lucky so far Ruger has had no problems and he is eating grain now ! yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Things sound good ...I am so glad... :thumb: :hi5: :grouphug:


----------

